

Phil Schiller seems to deny talk of cheap iPhone - derpenxyne
http://9to5mac.com/2013/01/10/apple-marketing-svp-phil-schiller-seems-to-deny-talk-of-cheap-iphone/

======
matdrewin
Would be sweet if Apple was developing a quality dumb phone a la iPod Nano or
Shuffle. I like my phones small and with the iPad, I don't use my iPhone
nearly as much as I used to.

------
fleitz
Why are the quotes from Schiller borderline incoherent?

It sounds like they were made up by someone with a poor command of English.

~~~
panacea
They're translated from the Chinese translation.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_whispers>

